
DDG now searches HN for stories and comments - rnicholson
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hn+duckduckgo
======
sjs382
I'm guessing this came out of DuckDuckHack?

This is one that I don;t really like, since the !hn hashbang already exists
that will take a user to hnsearch.com

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Yes, that's right. It is a Spice plugin (<http://duckduckhack.com/#plugin-
types>) that uses the HNSearch API (<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>). I'm
curious why you don't like it though. The !hn bang still works.

~~~
michael_fine
Honestly, I prefer Google's implementation of site specific search better. I'd
rather search with DuckDuckGo/Google's engine, because its better, rather than
be redirected to a usually bad site search.

~~~
crazedpsyc
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+duckdu...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+duckduckgo)
Still works, it's just harder to type and less reliable.

------
iterationx
Can't find what I'm looking for.

I saw a comment on a hn BitCoin article. The comment said that we've got 100
years of experience with [this type of monetary system], and we know how to
break it, and then he listed a bunch of trading algorithms, including one (I'm
pretty sure) named "sawtooth".

Tried: hn duckduckgo sawtooth bitcoin :|

~~~
bitrot
I think you mean "sharktooth".

<https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hn+sharktooth>

~~~
iterationx
That's it. First hit.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3787375>

~~~
suhastech
Thanks to this thread. Now, it's second.

------
driverdan
Nice! This was my first suggestion when DDH was announced. Thanks "Adman".

------
jason_slack
DDG Rocks. Now my main way to search.

------
miked98
By DDG you mean the "Data Drinking Group", right? I've heard those guys are
pretty active on HN.

~~~
gettygermany
Cheers! <holdingupdatavodkawithredbull>

------
abcd_f
Searching for "hn DDG promotion on reddit" returns anything but what it should
be returning.

------
alaskamiller
Love it, Gabriel. Index Ask and Show threads as well, like the good ol' days?

------
rmATinnovafy
Yes, thank you.

The search feature on HN is not as good as it could be.

------
iusable
Ok, this is awesome! Now all I need is the Image Gallery search feature and I
can delete Google from my bookmarks already.

------
pygy_
Reddit needs this badly.

Their search provider was acquired and closed doors recently. The new engine
has a weird syntax.

------
f45s8g2
I'd love to see some of the search engines who are catering to more
sophisticated searchers just tell us the BOSS, or whatever cache they are
licensing, API functions and then indicate which ones they are supporting.

For all we know several of these search engines are all accessing the same
cache and they are simply choosing to focus on different options that the
cache license offers and making different arbitrary CGI decisions like slash
bang whatever.

It makes sense to hide details behind "magic" if the users are
unsophisticated. But it seems like there's really little reason to do this for
sophisticated searchers.

Maybe there is and I am just not seeing the competitive advantage or value
addition.

At the same time, I feel like we may have different search engines all using
the same licensed cache source and trying to differentiate themselves on
multiple implementations of idiosyncratic ways to access the same cache API,
instead of focusing on more basic factors, like speed and privacy.

Maybe searchers just want to access that licensed cache which is too expensive
for them to subscribe to. Maybe it's not so important all the fancy things one
can do with CGI. Maybe the fancy things are important. Maybe they just crave
"features". I don't know.

But my guess is the BOSS cache is probably not that hard to work with and that
most searchers could get their searches done easily enough, in simple fashion,
if they had their own BOSS subscriptions, without the need for lots of
customisations (which equate to the exotic features of these search engines).

Just my thoughts.

